# 1st ride impressions: CR-1



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

I should probably just piggyback on the thread below with this post, but here it is. 

I just built a CR! and took my maiden voyage last evening..About 30 miles on a loop I frequently ride..one of the stages of the Mt. Hood Classic cycling race that is going on here right now. Fairly flat, as rides around here go with just 1500' of climbing. Some good pavment and some crappy chip-n-seal with one 45mph descent. I got the frame from an Ebayer that is also a RBR regular. a good deal on a great frame..

I like the CR1! I am also riding a Look 585 right now. Very similar feeling bikes..Let's see..a comparo? With just 30 miles..The Look seem just slightly 'smoother'. The CR1 seems just slightly quicker uphill. The Look may be slightly better on the downhills..So close, though, that the two bikes are "equal" in my limited experience so far. Just so slightly different in a few areas but both outstanding rides..

I rode some Reynolds Cirro carbon climbing wheels on the Scott on it's maiden voyage, and I have been on Reynolds DV carbons (tubular, same brand tires) on the Look..And of course, I don't have my Scott perfectly tweeked to myself yet..One think I noticed is that the Scott's oversized top tube brushes the inside of my one knee...an indication that I might need some shimming of a shoe cleat..

I think I may end up keeping the Scott and selling the 585, since the two are so similar that having both would be rather pointless. I would just complicate things haveing to decide.."which bike should I take out, this time?" I guess I better ride em both a bunch more before I choose which to keep and which to sell..Both are so outstanding. Either one would be the 'best bike I've ever ridden', so far... And I have ridden lots and lots of high end bikes in the past couple of year, since I've kinda made it a hobby, switching bikes..

It amazes me, the quality of performance I have from these two bike frames..And Light! The Look weighs in, in race trim with pedals at 15.2 lbs. The Scott is lighter still, using the same Dura Ace stuff...

Don Hanson


----------

